

Idea:  Chat Roulette for user testing of web sites. - amichail
http://www.google.com/buzz/amichail/fWeEc66i9x8/User-Testing-Roulette-Instead-of-paying-someone-to

======
kesava
Bad idea. Design focuses on particular user groups and testing should focus on
the same groups.

------
rev087
<http://fivesecondtest.com/>

~~~
amichail
Why do you need to upload a screenshot? Why don't people just visit your site?

------
daleharvey
not sure if it would be popular enough to be worthwhile, but I do like the
idea

<http://ratemysite.chatroulette.com/> ?

